# hi there new to this!



## millercl_6 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi just wanted a few questioned answered if possiable my cat whos a yr this mth is preggers saw her in action with another cat on 30 april so make her due 2 june am i right there dosnt seem to be any sign soon of her having kittens her nipples are full of milk apart from the fron 4. also everyone keeps asking me if im getting her spayed after wards as its nit fair on her do u think this is right or are cats amune to having kittens how many litters would u let a cat have b4 getting her done.
many thnx
charlotte


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You're about right on your estimate (I assume you mean 2 July :lol: ). Should be anytime now...

As far as getting her spayed...I would do it as soon as the kittens are weaned. It is much healthier for her, eliminates possibilities of reproductive cancers and reduces breast cancer. Is less likely to make her roam looking for a mate when she's in heat, exposing her to less possibility of being injured or killed by cars or predators. And will eliminate the risks of giving birth (cats can have complications just like humans). It also will help reduce the kitten population...for every kitten your cat produces, even if you find it a good home or keep it yourself, there's another kitten or cat that doesn't get adopted from a Shelter. So do your part for kitten population control....

Have you been reading up on a cat giving birth? There are many things you can do to be prepared to help her out if she needs it. I would suggest some Google searches before the event comes. Others here may be able to give some advice, but with the 4th of July holiday in the US, the board has been and will continue to be slow for a while. 

Good luck and welcome to the forum...


----------



## millercl_6 (Jul 3, 2007)

thank u for ur reply yeah the 2nd of july have mad up a box with stuff in it she sometimes goes in it but most of the time she flakes out on the floor are first time mums late for delivery or are all cats different? so for all the questions im getting unpatient seems like a life time and getting really excited.


----------

